# Alpine SPS-410 vs Infinity Kappa 462.11



## chiknhawk (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a Pioneer 4channel with RMS 60 watts each. I currently have a Infinity Reference 6x9 in the back and a Kicker cs 4x6 in the front. I am ok with the back speakers but I would like a little better speaker for the front as the Kicker CS series just dont sound that great. I have a couple in mind Kappa 64cfx or the Alpine sps-410. The Kappa is 60watts RMS as the Alpine is 45 RMS so I think the safer bet would be the Kappa being that my amp is 60RMS. I have read both of the reviews online and they both seem to be great. I also have a Fosgate P2 with Kicker 500.1 amp so I do not need any bass coming out of these whatsoever. Just looking for clean highs and some mids. Any opinions between these 2 speakers?


----------

